# Why Am I So Hungry



## andsaw (13 Nov 2012)

I went for my ride yesterday and i had dead legs (no energy) and the wind was bad, i had my tea had my supper, 15 mins later i was starving, went to bed, had the biggest bowl of cereal in the morning and was still hungry half an hour later, had a banana some tomatoes went on my ride and im still starving, i had to have a baked spud after the ride something i have not had in years, had my tea and im still hungry, i have never had this before and i ride everyday except for every other Sunday, i have been losing weight slowly but surely was 15 stone in June when i started down to 14 St 4 lbs, i have been doing 18.5 miles a day at roughly an hour long (i try and treat every ride like a TT) is this just a case of i have tipped the scales of using more calories and not eating enough for myself and energy used, i don't have anything wrong with me or feel ill or anything.


----------



## byegad (13 Nov 2012)

No change in exercise level/amount? Loss of weight? See a doctor. It's probably nothing but a blood test will rule out anything nasty.


----------



## andsaw (13 Nov 2012)

I should of said i only been doing the 18 miler for about 6-7 weeks since i had my new bike and i don't feel ill in the slightest if anything better.


----------



## Liamjc90 (13 Nov 2012)

Worms? Might just be you metabolism speeding up due to your body getting used to the exercise but i am not a nutritionist or anything so this is just a complete stab in the dark.


----------



## andsaw (13 Nov 2012)

Worms lol, i aint got them, but the metabolism sounds plausible, i have been getting up earlier than normal, probably just need some dinner as well.


----------



## Licramite (13 Nov 2012)

well I would say your burning 1000calories a ride (I burn 1000cals in 1hour at 25mph - on exercise bike - so outside 18mph is a good speed - I do on average of 12-15mph on a tourer and I,m a nakered old fart)
so it sounds like you need to feed the engine. - keep it up and eat. I doubt you will put weight on

good luck


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Nov 2012)

Licramite said:


> well I would say your burning 1000calories a ride (*I burn 1000cals in 1hour at 25mph - on exercise bike* - so outside 18mph is a good speed - I do on average of 12-15mph on a tourer and I,m a nakered old fart)
> so it sounds like you need to feed the engine. - keep it up and eat. I doubt you will put weight on
> 
> good luck


 
How do you know?


----------



## Licramite (13 Nov 2012)

because thats what the readout on the exercise bike tells me - yea I know its not 100% accurate but it tally's with my cycling computer on my bike when I run it on rollers so its close enough.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Nov 2012)

Licramite said:


> because thats what the readout on the exercise bike tells me - yea I know its not 100% accurate but it tally's with my cycling computer on my bike when I run it on rollers so its close enough.


 
so they're both inaccurate then..?


----------



## Licramite (13 Nov 2012)

probably - why do you think there inaccurate?


----------



## andsaw (13 Nov 2012)

A 1000 cals or there abouts, wow, no wonder, that's a decent size meal, will just have to scoff till i feel full, an extra toastie is on order as we speak.


----------



## black'n'yellow (14 Nov 2012)

Licramite said:


> probably - why do you think there inaccurate?


 
because I have yet to come across one that is accurate.


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Nov 2012)

Looked at my data from Sunday, my Garmin estimated about 1000 cal per hour for 8 hours 45 mins (150 miles at a steady -read: easyish- base mile effort of 17.2mph average, most likely ~80% MHR on average, couldn't say for certain as the battery gave out part way round). That's a lot of calories. I am dubious of such figures! TBH, I would half it and use that value in any decision making. 1000 cal per hour is likely fairly possible, but you would likely have to be on the rivet!


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Nov 2012)

andrew shaw said:


> I went for my ride yesterday and i had dead legs (no energy) and the wind was bad, i had my tea had my supper, 15 mins later i was starving, went to bed, had the biggest bowl of cereal in the morning and was still hungry half an hour later, had a banana some tomatoes went on my ride and im still starving, i had to have a baked spud after the ride something i have not had in years, had my tea and im still hungry, i have never had this before and i ride everyday except for every other Sunday, i have been losing weight slowly but surely was 15 stone in June when i started down to 14 St 4 lbs, i have been doing 18.5 miles a day at roughly an hour long *(i try and treat every ride like a TT)* is this just a case of i have tipped the scales of using more calories and not eating enough for myself and energy used, i don't have anything wrong with me or feel ill or anything.


 
Stop it!


----------



## Licramite (14 Nov 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> because I have yet to come across one that is accurate.


 
How inaccurate do you think they are in general ? (its all white mans magic to me )
obviously it depends on the unit and how well calibrated they are,
my bike computer is fairly accurate on milage, certainly within a mile. and indoor cycle measures heart rate which I assume is linked to energy output.

I don,t know if you have one but what % do you nock off or add to get a more probably figure?


----------



## Ghost Donkey (14 Nov 2012)

andrew shaw said:


> I went for my ride yesterday and i had dead legs (no energy) and the wind was bad, i had my tea had my supper, 15 mins later i was starving, went to bed, had the biggest bowl of cereal in the morning and was still hungry half an hour later, had a banana some tomatoes went on my ride and im still starving, i had to have a baked spud after the ride something i have not had in years, had my tea and im still hungry, i have never had this before and i ride everyday except for every other Sunday, i have been losing weight slowly but surely was 15 stone in June when i started down to 14 St 4 lbs, i have been doing 18.5 miles a day at roughly an hour long (i try and treat every ride like a TT) is this just a case of i have tipped the scales of using more calories and not eating enough for myself and energy used, i don't have anything wrong with me or feel ill or anything.


 
Would you say this is the type of food you eat when you constantly feel hungry? Cereals, bananas, potatoes, starchy carbs? If so they're all good for energy for exercise, especially straight after exercise, but do you eat much in the way of protein and fat as well during your day? High carbs can have an effect of constant hunger especially if you don't consume enough protein and fat. I've got no idea of your usual food intake and don't want to make assumptions. If you don't have a lot already perhaps consider adding more protein and fat to your diet. Breakfast cereal is not good for filling you up and the added (fortified with) vitamins are better found in real food. I still like porridge mind. There's various figures around for recommended protein intake such as 0.7 - 1g of protein per day for each pound of lean body weight you have. A nice mish mash of metric and imperial there!


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Nov 2012)

Licramite said:


> How inaccurate do you think they are in general ? (its all white mans magic to me )
> obviously it depends on the unit and how well calibrated they are,
> my bike computer is fairly accurate on milage, certainly within a mile. and indoor cycle measures heart rate which I assume is linked to energy output.
> 
> I don,t know if you have one but what % do you nock off or add to get a more probably figure?


 
Garmin figures I half or take 2/3rd. It is an arbitrary amount, no better than the accuracy of the unit. But I figure it is better to under estimate than over estimate as the result will be much more immediate and you can adjust on the go! That being said, I don't calorie count or agonise over my food intake, I eat, I ride, my performance increases, my weight falls (when I want it to) or remains stable (when I want it to). If I want my weight to fall, I will intuitively reduce intake or up my workload to get the desired effect.


----------



## andsaw (14 Nov 2012)

I had another big bowl of cereal today and its all but practically gone, i will have my normal banana and a few fig rolls before my ride and see what im like later. Rob are you asking me to stop the way i ride, i cant im a pusher casual dont work for me i have to feel like i have worked at it.


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Nov 2012)

andrew shaw said:


> I had another big bowl of cereal today and its all but practically gone, i will have my normal banana and a few fig rolls before my ride and see what im like later. Rob are you asking me to stop the way i ride, i cant im a pusher casual dont work for me i have to feel like i have worked at it.


 
I am saying you should stop treating every ride like a TT! There are many reasons!

1) It promotes the chances of taking silly risks to better your times.
2) There are too many variables for it to be a relevant measure.
3) Your body is slowly being destroyed, you are not allowing it to recover, hence your fitness will platou and then decline as you become over-trained.
4) If you do a TT effort 1 day, chances of doing an effective one the next day are not very high!

That being said, I doubt you are actually riding to TT efforts, you just couldn't do it day after day!


----------



## Stonepark (14 Nov 2012)

Swap recovery carb food (post ride) for mainly proteins and a little fat, if you are feeling tired/muscles are sore.constantly hungry, your body is trying to build/repair muscle fibre and empty carbs (cereal), don't do anything for you.

Try a couple poached or boiled eggs, pint of milk, burger and salad (no roll), etc for a week after exercise and you will notice the difference.


----------



## andsaw (14 Nov 2012)

To Ghost Donkey. In June when i started on an old MTB i was doing weights not to bulk up but more cardio after packing up smoking in march, and i stayed at 15 stone, i was eating no different, i have a pretty much balanced diet, it was only when i got my new ride 2 months ago and the mileage went up that i started to lose the weight (tying to lose my belly from 2.5 years ago after an episode i wont go in to) my consumption has stayed the same, i figured if i keep to the same routine i should start to see results which is happening, i had to stop the weights because of tennis elbow a few weeks ago, and thought that would slow the process but don't think that's happened as i lost 3 pounds last week, everything has been fine since this episode, which is the first time this has happened.


----------



## andsaw (14 Nov 2012)

Im not trying to better times or take risks and i think riding like a TT is more of an exaggeration just feels like it, im quite happy with the way i ride and don't think im damaging myself and i feel my fitness is getting better not worse as i can feel that with breathing easier and slower with each ride, and my legs are getting more muscley, im going on holiday next month and will have an extended rest and i did say to my wife i would love to get my weight and belly down for then, now i sound like a woman lol, also if im trying to lose weight and go on a ride and lose say 500 calories and then eat food after it that equals what i lose, isnt that defeating the object.


----------



## VamP (14 Nov 2012)

Licramite said:


> How inaccurate do you think they are in general ? (its all white mans magic to me )
> obviously it depends on the unit and how well calibrated they are,
> my bike computer is fairly accurate on milage, certainly within a mile. and indoor cycle measures heart rate which I assume is linked to energy output.
> 
> I don,t know if you have one but what % do you nock off or add to get a more probably figure?


 

Very inaccurate!

I burn (power meter measured) cca 500 calories an hour on an endurance ride, and about 750 calories per hour in an hour long race. It's very hard to get anywhere near race effort on the road so assume you're closer to the 500 than the 750 number.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Nov 2012)

Stonepark said:


> Swap recovery carb food (post ride) for mainly proteins and a little fat, if you are feeling tired/muscles are sore.constantly hungry, your body is trying to build/repair muscle fibre and empty carbs (cereal), don't do anything for you.
> 
> Try a couple poached or boiled eggs, pint of milk, burger and salad (no roll), etc for a week after exercise and you will notice the difference.


Cereal is bad but a burger is recommended? Are you aware that feeling hungry post ride is in all likelyhood due to blood sugar levels/glycogen depletion.

Headscratch smilie anyone?


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Nov 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Cereal is bad but a burger is recommended?
> 
> Headscratch smilie anyone?


 
I just do a few Squats!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Nov 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I just do a few Squats!


They will help you to show those weedy cyclists your heels on huuuuge climbs.


----------



## andsaw (14 Nov 2012)

Back from my ride, hunger has gone, and done my quickest ever on my route, average speed 19mph, im shocked, i wouldn't and don't touch burgers, cant go without my cereal its only rice crispies but i love them, first time had the fig rolls in ages but certainly made the difference a whole packet since yesterday, hopefully its just a one off this hunger.


----------



## User16625 (14 Nov 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> because I have yet to come across one that is accurate.


 
When you do come across one that is accurate then how will you know? Are you going to take it to a group of scientists to measure your exercises while using it? It would be like using a compass in space.


----------



## lulubel (14 Nov 2012)

andrew shaw said:


> I went for my ride yesterday and i had dead legs (no energy) and the wind was bad, i had my tea had my supper, 15 mins later i was starving, went to bed, had the biggest bowl of cereal in the morning and was still hungry half an hour later, had a banana some tomatoes went on my ride and im still starving, i had to have a baked spud after the ride something i have not had in years, had my tea and im still hungry, i have never had this before and i ride everyday except for every other Sunday, i have been losing weight slowly but surely was 15 stone in June when i started down to 14 St 4 lbs, i have been doing 18.5 miles a day at roughly an hour long (i try and treat every ride like a TT) is this just a case of i have tipped the scales of using more calories and not eating enough for myself and energy used, i don't have anything wrong with me or feel ill or anything.


 
If I've done a harder ride than usual for whatever reason (in your case, it was very windy), I know I will have used more energy than usual. If I eat afterwards, and feel hungry again a short while later, I eat some more. I keep on doing this until the hunger goes away. It isn't scientific, but it works. The kind of things I eat in this situation are toast and butter, cake, more toast and butter, fruit, more toast and butter ... I don't bother about extra protein because I get loads of it from my normal diet and don't need any more, but if I'm giving my body carbs and it's asking for more very quickly afterwards, I know it's using them to replenish my glycogen stores, so I give it what it wants. (The fat in butter and cake tastes nice, and I tend to be a bit low on fat intake usually, so I don't worry about having more.)

I was undereating on a regular basis, and I found I got this need to eat and eat and eat every time I did a longer or harder ride than usual. Now I eat more day to day and it happens less often, but it still happens. I think it's just the body's way of rebalancing.


----------



## andsaw (14 Nov 2012)

lulubel said:


> If I've done a harder ride than usual for whatever reason (in your case, it was very windy), I know I will have used more energy than usual. If I eat afterwards, and feel hungry again a short while later, I eat some more. I keep on doing this until the hunger goes away. It isn't scientific, but it works. The kind of things I eat in this situation are toast and butter, cake, more toast and butter, fruit, more toast and butter ... I don't bother about extra protein because I get loads of it from my normal diet and don't need any more, but if I'm giving my body carbs and it's asking for more very quickly afterwards, I know it's using them to replenish my glycogen stores, so I give it what it wants. (The fat in butter and cake tastes nice, and I tend to be a bit low on fat intake usually, so I don't worry about having more.)
> 
> I was undereating on a regular basis, and I found I got this need to eat and eat and eat every time I did a longer or harder ride than usual. Now I eat more day to day and it happens less often, but it still happens. I think it's just the body's way of rebalancing.


I couldn't agree more, i think that's what happened in my case, we just didn't have anything in the cupboards or fridge i could eat, and the wife had to go town for supply's, i agree with the protein side of things and don't have much fat, it seems there's a fine line between having enough energy and not going hungry and still able to lose weight as well, ill just make sure i get a few extras when we do the shopping tomorrow.


----------



## black'n'yellow (14 Nov 2012)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> When you do come across one that is accurate then how will you know?


 
I won't - because I'm not actually interested in looking for one. I don't tend to get hung up on calories...


----------



## Licramite (16 Nov 2012)

The actual figures aren,t that important , 1000cals - 500cals , unless in lab conditions you will never get an accurate figure. - and you don,t need one.
Its a base line to measure progress against , if for 1000cals in 1 hour your increasing milage then you can say, for the same output I,m going further. same distance and time but higher calorie count, I,m working harder to get the same.
but hard cycling does burn allot energy - and don't forget about hydration, if your doing those hard rides drink more water. before the ride and after.
distance and racing cyclists can burn 6000cals in a day - thats over twice your normal daily intake.

remember to rest - friend of mine hit time trialing in his late thirties and by his early forties had buggered his hips or knees. (or his back) either way he had to hang up his spurs.


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Nov 2012)

^^ The actual figures are important, to a degree. Let's face it, no-one monitors calories in order to determine progression performance wise, they track calories to help with their diet, if the figures are grossly inaccurate, then they are near useless as they can not inform your diet with the resolution required.


----------



## Andy_G (17 Nov 2012)

Try a high carb weekend every few weeks to boost your energy levels up, i read it somewhere on line and thought id give it a go and it worked for me.


----------



## black'n'yellow (17 Nov 2012)

Andy_G said:


> Try a high carb weekend every few weeks to boost your energy levels up, i read it somewhere on line and thought id give it a go and it worked for me.


 
internet science strikes again...


----------



## Andy_G (17 Nov 2012)

Well i tried it and it worked for me, so reel it back in.


----------



## black'n'yellow (17 Nov 2012)

Andy_G said:


> Well i tried it and it worked for me, so reel it back in.


 
but regardless of what you might think - if you actually consider what you're saying - it's just rubbish.


----------



## VamP (17 Nov 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> but regardless of what you might think - if you actually consider what you're saying - it's just rubbish.


 

I don't think you should sit on the fence on this, why don't you tell him what you really think


----------



## VamP (17 Nov 2012)

Andy_G said:


> Try a high carb weekend every few weeks to boost your energy levels up, i read it somewhere on line and thought id give it a go and it worked for me.


 
What I love about that statement is that you could substitute pretty much anything instead of ''high carb'' into that sentence, and it would have just as much meaning.

How about this one:

Try a Colombian marching powder weekend every few weeks to boost your energy levels up, i read it somewhere on line and thought id give it a go and it worked for me.


----------



## Andy_G (17 Nov 2012)

VamP said:


> What I love about that statement is that you could substitute pretty much anything instead of ''high carb'' into that sentence, and it would have just as much meaning.
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> Try a Colombian marching powder weekend every few weeks to boost your energy levels up, i read it somewhere on line and thought id give it a go and it worked for me.


Grow up


----------



## VamP (17 Nov 2012)

Andy_G said:


> Grow up


 
I'm not the one who is bandying meaningless anecdotes by way of nutritional advice


----------



## Andy_G (17 Nov 2012)

Actually i read it in mens fitness magazine, but im guessing you know more about this than everyone else, lucky you for knowing everything about nothing.


----------



## black'n'yellow (17 Nov 2012)

Andy_G said:


> Actually i read it in mens fitness magazine, but im guessing you know more about this than everyone else, lucky you for knowing everything about nothing.


 
mate - we aren't the ones posting random anecdotes gleaned from lifestyle magazines - you are. Like I said, just think about what you are saying.

Seriously, can you explain the purpose of a 'high carb diet every few weekends'..?? And how exactly will it 'boost your energy levels'..?

You can't post stuff like that and expect it to go unchallenged.


----------



## Andy_G (17 Nov 2012)

Oh we'll, I'm guessing I'm wrong for trying to help others with something I've tried and tested and it worked for me. 
I guess in future i will just come in here and act like a child and just post sarcastic comments.


----------



## VamP (17 Nov 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> mate - we aren't the ones posting random anecdotes gleaned from lifestyle magazines - you are. Like I said, just think about what you are saying.
> 
> Seriously, can you explain the purpose of a 'high carb diet every few weekends'..?? And how exactly will it 'boost your energy levels'..?
> 
> You can't post stuff like that and expect it to go unchallenged.


 
I could explain how cocaine would


----------



## black'n'yellow (17 Nov 2012)

Andy_G said:


> Oh we'll, I'm guessing I'm wrong for trying to help others with something I've tried and tested and it worked for me.
> I guess in future i will just come in here and act like a child and just post sarcastic comments.


 
well, you're certainly doing a pretty good job of that at the moment....


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Nov 2012)

Andy_G said:


> Actually i read it in mens fitness magazine, but im guessing you know more about this than everyone else, lucky you for knowing everything about nothing.


Which we all know, is a factual source of information. Much like the Daily Mail.


----------



## lulubel (17 Nov 2012)

Andy_G said:


> Try a high carb weekend every few weeks to boost your energy levels up, i read it somewhere on line and thought id give it a go and it worked for me.


 
If a high carb weekend is boosting your energy levels, then you're not eating enough carbs on a day to day basis to keep your glycogen levels topped up.


----------



## david k (17 Nov 2012)

Stonepark said:


> Swap recovery carb food (post ride) for mainly proteins and a little fat, if you are feeling tired/muscles are sore.constantly hungry, your body is trying to build/repair muscle fibre and empty carbs (cereal), don't do anything for you.
> 
> Try a couple poached or boiled eggs, pint of milk, burger and salad (no roll), etc for a week after exercise and you will notice the difference.


yeh, sounds like this could be a lack of protein not carbs


----------



## Licramite (19 Nov 2012)

recent pro gramme on tele about exercise (advocated a short max burst over prolonged exercise)
on food it showed how after exercise the body processes fat in food highly efficiently, so seams logical to eat high protein fat food after exercise as it at its most beneficial.

black & yellow & Vamp
don,t bother reply as we all know what your going to say - rubbish, your stupid , do you believe every bit of crap you see on the tele you must be a moron.ect , ect . more uninformed nonsense.
and such. (nothing personnel it just saves time this way)


----------



## Andy_G (19 Nov 2012)

Fair play mate, I've read and heard that before and I'm changing my diet a bit to 
try it.


----------



## lulubel (19 Nov 2012)

Licramite said:


> recent programme on tele about exercise (advocated a short max burst over prolonged exercise)
> on food it showed how after exercise the body processes fat in food highly effeciently, so seams lodgical to eat high protein fat food after exercise as it at its most benificial.


 
Can you remember what the programme was and what channel it was on? My purely subjective experience, based on me only (which means nothing in the overall grand scheme of things) is that my immediate recovery after a long, hard ride is much better - ie, I don't feel like sh1t for the rest of the day - if my post ride snacks/meals are relatively high in fat. I've never found anything to support that, although I admit I haven't looked very hard, and I assumed I was just weird.


----------



## VamP (19 Nov 2012)

Licramite said:


> recent programme on tele about exercise (advocated a short max burst over prolonged exercise)
> on food* it showed how after exercise the body processes fat in food highly effeciently*, so seams lodgical to eat high protein fat food after exercise as it at its most benificial.
> 
> black & yellow & Vamp
> ...


 

I don't think there's anything new or controversial about that. If you think I've treated you unfairly in the past, would you like to jog my memory, I'm drawing a blank...


----------



## Licramite (20 Nov 2012)

lulubel said:


> Can you remember what the programme was and what channel it was on? My purely subjective experience, based on me only (which means nothing in the overall grand scheme of things) is that my immediate recovery after a long, hard ride is much better - ie, I don't feel like sh1t for the rest of the day - if my post ride snacks/meals are relatively high in fat. I've never found anything to support that, although I admit I haven't looked very hard, and I assumed I was just weird.


 
Sorry - it was called something like the truth about exercise,, but the basis of the programme was depending on your body make up depends on what sort of exercise benifits you, the guy (I think is a doctor) found prolonged exercise didn,t benifit him, but sort maxed out 20second burst several times in a row did. - what it did show was how the body processes fat, and after exercise the body processes it leaving far less in the blood to clog arteris so thens the time to eat it.

I can,t do the 20second burst as I have an underlying heart condition I have to build up slow to exercise else I fall over, Its all about getting the body to release certain chemicals that change the way the body works, - and gives you the high that comes from exercise.


----------



## Licramite (20 Nov 2012)

VamP said:


> I don't think there's anything new or controversial about that. If you think I've treated you unfairly in the past, would you like to jog my memory, I'm drawing a blank...


 
sorry I was over anticipating being slapped down which seams to happen when ever I post on a forum.
you clobbered Andy G , so I just expected to get it. - yes it as a bit unfair , sorry.

its just I find posts were its total content is - thats moronic crap you are so stupid - with no explination , pointless and time wasting. (not that you,ve said that)


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Nov 2012)

Licramite said:


> sorry I was over anticipating being slapped down *which seams to happen when ever I post on a forum.*
> you clobbered Andy G , so I just expected to get it. - yes it as a bit unfair , sorry.
> 
> its just I find posts were its total content is - thats moronic crap you are so stupid - with no explination , pointless and time wasting. (not that you,ve said that)


 
This post may end up being one of these instances you refer to but I am going to say it anyway.

Maybe there is a reason you get slapped down a lot. A quick hint, your post's often look like someone who does not speak English very well has spewed out everything in their head related to the topic of discussion (and some other random thoughts) onto the keyboard with little structure or concern for readability. Even if you have a good point, if it is muddled up amongst that mess, people are going to assume you are a bit of a dum dum. I would wager that if you just sat back after writing a post, read it back to yourself and took a little care to ensure it makes at least some sense, your posts would be better received. No need to go overboard with this, I am not saying the English needs to be perfect, but it is always nice to be able to read a post without just sitting thinking WTF does any of that mean!

I am not trying to offend you here, just suggesting why it might keep happening to you.


----------



## black'n'yellow (20 Nov 2012)

Licramite said:


> you clobbered Andy G , so I just expected to get it. - yes it as a bit unfair , sorry.


 
The difference is that statements like that deserve to be clobbered, because a) it didn't make sense and b) he couldn't provide any evidence to support it, or any science to explain it. 

As for the TV prog - there was a Panorama back in the summer which covered sports products - there's a discussion about it here..

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/panorama-the-truth-about-sports-products.106535/


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Nov 2012)

lulubel said:


> Can you remember what the programme was and what channel it was on? My purely subjective experience, based on me only (which means nothing in the overall grand scheme of things) is that my immediate recovery after a long, hard ride is much better - ie, I don't feel like sh1t for the rest of the day - if my post ride snacks/meals are relatively high in fat. I've never found anything to support that, although I admit I haven't looked very hard, and I assumed I was just weird.





black'n'yellow said:


> As for the TV prog - there was a Panorama back in the summer which covered sports products - there's a discussion about it here..
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/panorama-the-truth-about-sports-products.106535/


 
Completely different program by Michael Mosley

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01cywtq


----------



## Crankarm (20 Nov 2012)

Stonepark said:


> Swap recovery carb food (post ride) for mainly proteins and a little fat, if you are feeling tired/muscles are sore.constantly hungry, your body is trying to build/repair muscle fibre and empty carbs (cereal), don't do anything for you.
> 
> Try a couple poached or boiled eggs, pint of milk, burger and salad (no roll), etc for a week after exercise and you will notice the difference.


 
Baked beanz on toast with a couple of fried eggs on top or 4 scrambled large eggs, gently fried spinach. Bootiful.


----------

